# The Official 2008 NBA Draft Thread - Picks 15-30



## croco

*Thursday, June 26 | 7:30 pm ET - 12:00 am ET | ESPN*​

15. Phoenix Suns* - *Robin Lopez*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights*
17. Indiana Pacers* - *Roy Hibbert*
18. Washington Wizards - *JaVale McGee*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *JJ Hickson*
20. Charlotte Bobcats* - *Alexis Ajinca*
21. New Jersey Nets* - *Ryan Anderson*
22. Orlando Magic - *Courtney Lee*
23. Utah Jazz - *Kosta Koufos*
24. Seattle Supersonics* - *Serge Ibaka*
25. Houston Rockets - *Nicolas Batum*
26. San Antonio Spurs - *George Hill*
27. Portland Trailblazers* -
28. Memphis Grizzlies* - 
29. Detroit Pistons - 
30. Boston Celtics -


----------



## croco

Let's continue here for picks 15-30, you can still use the other thread for discussion on the lottery.


----------



## Duck

lol at Anthony Randolph saying he guarded the "biggest, strongest" dude on the opposing team every night


----------



## Vuchato

Donte or Robin here.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Duck34234 said:


> lol at Anthony Randolph saying he guarded the "biggest, strongest" dude on the opposing team every night


...as if he face Howard, Shaq, Yao, and Duncan every night


----------



## Marcus13

Can Robin really go this close to his brother?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Dick Vitale hatin on NY's pick.


----------



## Marcus13

Chan said:


> Dick Vitale hatin on NY's pick.


and every other non-NCAA player

Now, THAT is an AWFUL pick


----------



## Vuchato

Sweet.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

The poor Suns.


----------



## croco

Poor Dissonance.


----------



## Wade County

No suprises there. Vitale hates all non College guys.


----------



## Marcus13

This year's Noah picture.....


----------



## Vuchato

Now Arthur


----------



## Duck

great pick by the suns


----------



## croco

Damn, he looks like a clown with that hat.


----------



## Avalanche

good pick from the suns, and i assumed they would.. good back up for shaq and defensive help


----------



## Duck

I wouldn't be surprised if the 76ers picked Green here, or some random project Big man.


----------



## Diable

I wanted Lopez for Charlotte at 20.Hopefully he's going to be able to play center,rebound and defend.Give you hustle plays....How many guys really give you more than that at the center.If only god could protect us from Roy Hibbert...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Strange pick considering Arthur was on the board.


----------



## Vuchato

damn. nice pick for them, he should do well next to Dalembert.


----------



## croco

I like Speights, but not over Darrell Arthur.


----------



## Marcus13

Not a bad pick, I think they should have went with Arthur but we'll see. I like Speights though


----------



## Dissonance

croco said:


> Poor Dissonance.


lol. Eh, it's not so bad with Rush and Randolph off the board.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Good, logical pick for Philly. Need an inside scorer, get one.


----------



## Burn

As a Hawks fan I feel really good about the Suns taking Robin Lopez, considering when the JJ trade was made a few years ago everyone on this board was saying the pick would be OJ Mayo.


----------



## Wade County

Lotta good players still available...Darrell Arthur anyone?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Strange pick considering Arthur was on the board.


Arthur is one of the most likely busts in this draft.


----------



## Marcus13

I don't think Toronto needs a big. I like Green for them or even Courtney Lee....but thats going to be a reach at 17


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> lol. Eh, it's not so bad with Rush and Randolph off the board.


Yeah, but I don't see how he is going to help, at least not this season.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Donte Green to the Nets?

Weve got a Madonna size hole at the 3


----------



## Dean the Master

Good pick by the 76ers.


----------



## Dee-Zy

come oooooon Hibby!!!!!!!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

> I don't think Toronto needs a big. I like Green for them or even Courtney Lee....but thats going to be a reach at 17


Its the pacers pick right? Arthur then


----------



## Vuchato

Marcus13 said:


> I don't think Toronto needs a big. I like Green for them or even Courtney Lee....but thats going to be a reach at 17


The pick is going to Indy


----------



## Marcus13

Charlotte fans breathe a sigh of relief...


----------



## Dee-Zy

YES!!!!!!!!


HIBBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just creamed my pants


----------



## Duck

really happy to see hibbert get off the boards. He should do really well in Indiana


----------



## Vuchato

wow, Charlotte should have taken Brook. Then we would have Bayless. Why did Denver have to move their pick? damn!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Good pick by Indiana. As long as they don't get Arthur.


----------



## Dee-Zy

oh **** that's true, That pick is going to Indy... ****.

I think TJ Ford + Rasho + filler is good enough for JO. I want to keep Hibby!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

this draft coverage sucks. More time showing commercials than draft coverage.

Pathetic ESPN


----------



## zagsfan20

I'm ecstatic about my Blazers....

Future starting 5:

PG- Bayless
SG- Roy
SF- Outlaw
PF- Aldridge
C- Oden

with Rudy Fernandez, Steve Blake, Channing Frye and Joel Pryzbilla coming off the bench.


----------



## Balzac

Hibbert is SLOOOOOOOOOW. I would be pretty upset if the deal doesn't go through, and we're stuck with Hibbert.


----------



## Marcus13

Should be Koufos big here right?


----------



## Avalanche

edit nvm


----------



## Dissonance

Damn, Bayless and now Hibbert to Indiana. It might just convert HKF.


----------



## zagsfan20

Bayless, Oden, Fernandez, Aldridge and Roy all in 3 drafts. I would have to say that Kevin Pritchard might be the best GM in the league.


----------



## zagsfan20

Dissonance19 said:


> Damn, Bayless and now Hibbert to Indiana. It might just convert HKF.


Bayless is a Blazer.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/


----------



## HKF

The Hibbert hate will look dumb in a few years.


----------



## Vuchato

looooooooooooooooool bust.


----------



## Duck

JaVale McGee?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Cleveland has to take Arthur.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Another good pick. I pity the fool that drafts Darrell Arthur.


----------



## Vermillion

*sigh* Pacers....losing Bayless and I'm not a big fan of Hibbert. Hope the pick plays out though.


----------



## Dissonance

zagsfan20 said:


> Bayless is a Blazer.


Oh, crap. Must've missed that. 

Blazers own the NBA now.


----------



## croco

Don't like that pick for the Wizards, he is years away from contributing, if ever.


----------



## Marcus13

Green to Cleveland?


----------



## thaKEAF

Wow this is kinda sickening.


----------



## croco

Chan said:


> Another good pick. I pity the fool that drafts Darrell Arthur.


Can we ever agree ?


----------



## Avalanche

yep, i feared they would draft him then they get him anyway

Portland has an insane team right now


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Diogu is going to be a good backup for the Blazers.


----------



## Vuchato

wow I hate Portland. WTF is wrong with Indiana, Diogu is probably better than Jack anyway.


----------



## tha supes

Ha! I told you all Bayless was going to POR...


----------



## Steez

What a bad trade for the Pacers.
I would have kept Bayless.


----------



## Vermillion

Not a McGee fan, but I guess they can afford to bring him along slowly. If he develops quickly, then they're set at all five starting positions.


----------



## HallOfFamer

DAMN! I did not want the Blazers to get Bayless. Theyll be tough as hell the next couple years.


----------



## Dee-Zy

4 Cs drafted in a row? When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Steez

bayless,Roy,outlaw,Aldridge,oden

Nice.


----------



## Vuchato

Arthur HAS to go here... PLEASE!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Indy and Portland just got a whole lot better


----------



## Marcus13

Portland is getting better and better


----------



## Dean the Master

Bayless got traded to Portland. Blazers are still that streaky in the draft.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I have my doubts about Bayless. He was passed over by Seattle, Milwaukee, and Charlotte for a reason.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Steez said:


> bayless,Roy,outlaw,Aldridge,oden
> 
> Nice.


yikes


----------



## Dee-Zy

So what's the final word on that trade? Cant find news anywhere and got no TV


----------



## Vuchato

Nice pick here. Damn. Hopefully MJ takes Arthur here.


----------



## croco

Why are so many guys not in NY ?


----------



## Marcus13

Bobcats wanted Hibbert, but I think they'll have to settle for Kufos


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Arthur and Koufos are 2 guys that are gonna drop, if Charlotte doesn't take Arthur right here. Koufos is gonna drop like a rock.


----------



## HKF

Chan said:


> I have my doubts about Bayless. He was passed over by Seattle, Milwaukee, and Charlotte for a reason.


Paul Pierce went after Tractor Traylor, Michael Olowokandi, Larry Hughes, Jason Williams, Raef Lafrentz and Mike Bibby. Draft position isn't the end all.


----------



## Marcus13

Is DeAndre Jordan at the draft? I haven't seen him but he was on the green room list


----------



## futuristxen

Who is J.J. Hickson?


----------



## Vuchato

futuristxen said:


> Who is J.J. Hickson?


A beast


----------



## Marcus13

futuristxen said:


> Who is J.J. Hickson?


Ben Wallace's replacement


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

HKF said:


> Paul Pierce went after Tractor Traylor, Michael Olowokandi, Larry Hughes, Jason Williams, Raef Lafrentz and Mike Bibby. Draft position isn't the end all.


Gerald Green dropped from a top 8 pick to 18th overall, and that happened for a reason. Jameer Nelson dropped like crazy, and none of those teams are kicking themselves over it. I don't know where Pierce was projected to go.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Oops.


----------



## thaKEAF

who!?


----------



## Vermillion

Charlotte should take Koufos over Arthur at this point.


----------



## Diable

JJ Hickson is a center from NC State.He's 19 years old and in the college he's been a very good post player,but he struggles against double teams.He's raw,but he's got tremendous upside.Not likely to be doubled in the NBA either


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

The tall skinny Frenchman? Bah. Averaged 5/5 in his league. Bust, bust, bust, bust.


----------



## croco

No offense, but you can't mispronounce Ajinca's name worse than that, I mean he isn't even from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Dean the Master

Alexis Ajinca is a good player.


----------



## Vuchato

I really don't want Arthur. I hope we take Koufos, he's awesome. Greene or CDR would be alright too, I guess.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

croco said:


> No offense, but you can't mispronounce Ajinca's name worse than that, I mean he isn't even from Eastern Europe.


Offend Stuart Scott all you want. He's an idiot.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Cavs no longer want Lebron. They should just end all speculation and trade him for Vince Carter straight up and save everyone the trouble.

I mean... who the **** is JJ Hickson


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Please let Boston get Donte' Green.


----------



## Marcus13

really don't know what to expect from NJ here...go for the BPA


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Cavs no longer want Lebron. They should just end all speculation and trade him for Vince Carter straight up and save everyone the trouble.
> 
> I mean... who the **** is JJ Hickson


Dude, Bilas had Hickson has one of the best choices at that spot.


----------



## Marcus13

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Please let Boston get Donte' Green.


That'd be a dream draft


----------



## croco

Uh Mark Jackson, the Nets are far away from the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

If I was Jersey I'd rather trade the pick than take Arthur. Maybe reach for CDR.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Who?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Michael Jordan is either trying to destroy his reputation as the GOAT or he's really down with the "Jocks with sexually ambiguous names" movement because he just drafted Alexis Ajinca.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Dude, Bilas had Hickson has one of the best choices at that spot.


....which makes me wonder even more


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

NJ is getting rid of Krstic for sure now.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Also, do the Nets realize they have a backcourt?


----------



## Duck

Darell to Orlando! Get it done Otis!


----------



## Tooeasy

darrel arthur is gonna go rashard lewis on us in the green room....


----------



## Vuchato

k.... either trade or Anderson and SWat are gonna be our 3s?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Chan said:


> NJ is getting rid of Krstic for sure now.


Yeah, probably by waiving him.


----------



## croco

Take Darrell, Orlando. He would be a great fit alongside Dwight Howard.


----------



## thaKEAF

CDR to Memphis! probably not


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I can see Koufos going here. Howard's manliness makes up for Koufos' lack of toughness.


----------



## Wade County

What a steal if thats the case...wow...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Arthur time?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Very nice pick.


----------



## Marcus13

I like Courtney a lot, he'll be a very good player


----------



## croco

Why are these guys not in NY ? :thinking2:


----------



## Duck

Damnnn Itttt. !!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Excellent pick by Orlando. Arthur is dropping for a reason. The risk isn't worth the reward.


----------



## Marcus13

Not sure what to expect from Utah at all honestly. It could be Darrell or Koufos time


----------



## Marcus13

Chan said:


> Excellent pick by Orlando. Arthur is dropping for a reason. The risk isn't worth the reward.


It has to become worth it soon...right?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Utah needs some back court help honestly. Outside of Brewer, they got nobody. Price is still eh


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I wish the Nets GM would just flat-out say, "I'm clearing cap space for LeBron."


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I don't like what Kiki just said. He likes jump shooting big men.


----------



## lw32

Courtney Lee was the most obvious pick outside of the top 3. Not too fond of it though when considering what was on the board still, not with Arthur, Koufos and Greene available. Obviously Orlando gave his agent a promise unfortunately.


----------



## Marcus13

OneBadLT123 said:


> Utah needs some back court help honestly. Outside of Brewer, they got nobody.


Mario Chalmers?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Marcus13 said:


> It has to become worth it soon...right?


If the Sonics picked him up, I guess I wouldn't complain.


----------



## futuristxen

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Dude, Bilas had Hickson has one of the best choices at that spot.


"Dude, so who should we draft? Did you know the draft was today? ****. Did we actually work anyone out?"
"I dunno. Who does Jay Bilas say we should pick?"
"J.J. Hickson?"
"Who is that?"
"Dunno."
"QUICK TO THE DRAFT ROOM!"

Later on...

"So Lebron...we picked J.J. Hickson."
"Who?"
"Jay Bilas said he was the best pick available."
"The same Jay Bilas who thought Melo and Darko should have been drafted ahead of me?"
"Uh...yeah."
"You know any good housing agents up in Brooklyn?"
"Wait. Huh?"
*click*

*******s.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Well, he's not Okur. That's a start.


----------



## Marcus13

The Sonics usually make stupid decisions...let's see if they take Arthur. That'll cetify his bust


----------



## Vuchato

Koooof! Steal!


----------



## thaKEAF

futuristxen said:


> "Dude, so who should we draft? Did you know the draft was today? ****. Did we actually work anyone out?"
> "I dunno. Who does Jay Bilas say we should pick?"
> "J.J. Hickson?"
> "Who is that?"
> "Dunno."
> "QUICK TO THE DRAFT ROOM!"
> 
> Later on...
> 
> "So Lebron...we picked J.J. Hickson."
> "Who?"
> "Jay Bilas said he was the best pick available."
> "The same Jay Bilas who thought Melo and Darko should have been drafted ahead of me?"
> "Uh...yeah."
> "You know any good housing agents up in Brooklyn?"
> "Wait. Huh?"
> *click*
> 
> *******s.


Repped. :laugh:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yU0PfAigE0&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yU0PfAigE0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Vuchato

I think Arthur will be the pick here... they need a big, and are looking to run.


----------



## chocolove

What happened to Nicolas Batum?


----------



## Marcus13

chocolove said:


> What happened to Nicolas Batum?


Good chance he ends up in San Antonio


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Koufos seems like a Sloan type. He's in a good situation right now, and he'll get to develop at his own pace. I can easily see him being Darko'ed and dropping out of the league in the next 2-3 years.

Seattle has a shot at Arthur, but I doubt they'll take him. At #24, Arthur wouldn't really be considered a bust anymore if he fails. Low risk, high reward. I'd rather they trade the pick though.


----------



## thaKEAF

the republic of Congo?


----------



## silverpaw1786

Seattle picks another African who's full of athleticism and short on basketball. Huzzah.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Alright, some dude from the Congo made it here, and he's not even going to come here this year, but Kosta had something better to do?


----------



## croco

Disastrous draft for the Sonics.


----------



## Diable

You really don't want to take Batum or any Euro unless you're absolutely certain they will come over.Not until the second round when the rules change and you can make them a competitive offer after a year or whatever.You take Batum late in the first round he could stay in Europe,develop into a good player and never see him because he's making several times what the 26th pick makes.


----------



## Marcus13

God do I love how dumb the Sonics are. Sorry Chan


----------



## chocolove

so how many unproven big men do seattle need?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

There's a big difference between a Presti-picked project and a Sund-picked project. Once again, I trust Presti.


----------



## BG7

Good thing DeAndre Jordan skipped the draft, declining his green room invite.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Hmm should Rockets go with Aurthur? Greene? hmm


----------



## croco

Doris Burke sounded a lot like his mother during that interview.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hmm should Rockets go with Aurthur? *Greene?* hmm


No, **** you. Boston gets Greene.


----------



## silverpaw1786

chocolove said:


> What happened to Nicolas Batum?


Sadly he passed away in April.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Which Euro will SA take this year?


----------



## Tooeasy

houston should go for jordan, IF he pans out it'll be about when yaos leaving his prime.


----------



## silverpaw1786

mqtcelticsfan said:


> No, **** you. Boston gets Greene.


If Green drops to 30 I may pee myself with excitement...Or senility.


----------



## silverpaw1786

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Which Euro will SA take this year?


Deandre Jordan sounds like it could be French? Mario Chalmers sounds Italian or Spanish.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

The Spurs are suing for Batum's rights.


----------



## OneBadLT123

A ****in Frenchman?


----------



## Marcus13

Only four more teams infront of us and I'd be very happy with Arthur, Green, or Chalmers


----------



## thaKEAF

Foreign players taking over the end of the draft. Don't **** this up Chris Wallace.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Marcus13 said:


> Only four more teams infront of us and I'd be very happy with Arthur, Green, or Chalmers


Seriously. I wouldn't cry over Bill Walker or Jawai either...


----------



## silverpaw1786

thaKEAF said:


> Foreign players taking over the end of the draft. Don't **** this up Chris Wallace.


Isn't that like saying: "Don't rise in the east, sun!"


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Seriously, Boston has a shot at Chalmers, Greene, CDR, Arthur or Walker no matter what. Awesome.


----------



## thaKEAF

silverpaw1786 said:


> Isn't that like saying: "Don't rise in the east, sun!"


:laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn I really wanted Greene


----------



## silverpaw1786

thaKEAF said:


> :laugh:


Glad you liked it, was a little afraid I would offend you.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Who? 


Was he at least born in Brazil?


----------



## silverpaw1786

George Hill ?!? wow, sticking it to the lakers?


----------



## Marcus13

Dude drafted from my school!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

WTF is IUPUI? That's a horrible team name.


----------



## croco

Portland might take Ante Tomic here.


----------



## thaKEAF

Cdr!!1111


----------



## silverpaw1786

Charlotte has to be kicking themselves...CDR and Arthur would both be great fits for their system.


----------



## Vuchato

if Portland gets Greene I will be pissed.


----------



## silverpaw1786

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> Was he at least born in Brazil?


George Hill...Doesn't get too much more American sounding than that...


----------



## Marcus13

Chan said:


> WTF is IUPUI? That's a horrible team name.


Indiana University Purdue University - Indianapolis

Thats where I go


----------



## croco

silverpaw1786 said:


> Charlotte has to be kicking themselves...CDR and Arthur would both be great fits for their system.


I have a feeling a lot of teams will be kicking themselves looking back in a few years, still so many quality players available.


----------



## silverpaw1786

croco said:


> I have a feeling a lot of teams will be kicking themselves looking back in a few years, still so many quality players available.


I can't believe I slipped up and called them Charlotte...haven't done that in years...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Still on the board:
Arthur
CDR
Greene
Walker
Chalmers

Picks before Boston: 3


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Marcus13 said:


> Indiana University Purdue University - Indianapolis
> 
> Thats where I go


Wait... you go to two universities?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

futuristxen said:


> "Dude, so who should we draft? Did you know the draft was today? ****. Did we actually work anyone out?"
> "I dunno. Who does Jay Bilas say we should pick?"
> "J.J. Hickson?"
> "Who is that?"
> "Dunno."
> "QUICK TO THE DRAFT ROOM!"
> 
> Later on...
> 
> "So Lebron...we picked J.J. Hickson."
> "Who?"
> "Jay Bilas said he was the best pick available."
> "The same Jay Bilas who thought Melo and Darko should have been drafted ahead of me?"
> "Uh...yeah."
> "You know any good housing agents up in Brooklyn?"
> "Wait. Huh?"
> *click*
> 
> *******s.


I did a similar routine on MSN Messenger to a friend


----------



## croco

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Marcus13

I have a hard time feeling bad for him when he's going to Portland though


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

The Blazers are making big moves.


----------



## thaKEAF

Lets see what kinda ****ery goes down here with the 28 pick.


----------



## HKF

Does the NBA really want Portland to win THIS bad? Arthur is a talent. This is some unbelievable ish.


----------



## Marcus13

If Greene and Chalmers go with these two picks Im going to be heated


----------



## silverpaw1786

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Still on the board:
> Arthur
> CDR
> Greene
> Walker
> Chalmers
> 
> Picks before Boston: 3


Deandre Jordan and Jawai too..


----------



## croco

Might as well select Bill Walker with #33 now. Stacked should be replaced with Trailblazed in the dictionary.


----------



## MLKG

So who's going to be the one to break the news to Portland that they can only have 15 players on their team?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Portland wouldn't mind if Arthur busts- they have enough talent.


----------



## Marcus13

Chan said:


> Wait... you go to two universities?


lol Purdue and IU kinda came together to make a super-school in Indianapolis


----------



## Priest

WTF Arthur heading to portland now WTF


----------



## Avalanche

jordan to boston come on!!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Oden, Aldridge, Roy, Arthur, Bayless, Frye, Outlaw, Webster, Sergio, etc. Wow.


----------



## silverpaw1786

With the 33rd pick, the Portland trailblazers select....Kobe Bryant from Los Angeles. We don't care that it's against the rules.


----------



## Avalanche

another great draft day for portland


----------



## silverpaw1786

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Oden, Aldridge, Roy, Arthur, Bayless, Frye, Outlaw, Webster, Sergio, etc. Wow.


Rudy is the good one not Sergio 

I hate Outlaw's game. Ballhog.


----------



## Wade County

Portland are owning again tonight...damn!


----------



## thaKEAF

here we go


----------



## Diable

No way in hell Jeff Bowers and George Shinn can claim that Arthur couldn't help their team.They only have four productive players on their entire freaking roster for god's sake.


----------



## Marcus13

I Want Super Mario!!! Dont Do It Detroit!!!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF

boooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!1


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Oden, Aldridge, Roy, Arthur, Bayless, Frye, Outlaw, Webster, Sergio, etc. Wow.


Now just wait till they have to re-sign them. That'll be fun.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Greene is gone


----------



## jvanbusk

Don't screw this up Joe D.

I want the local kid.


----------



## croco

Good value at this point. I'm not high on Greene, but he has the tools to eventually become a good player.


----------



## silverpaw1786

CDR, Chalmers, Jordan.... 2 will drop to the C's


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

silverpaw1786 said:


> Rudy is the good one not Sergio
> 
> I hate Outlaw's game. Ballhog.


Oops. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Deandre Jordan was slotted in the top 3 a few months ago, wasn't he?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

DeAndre! DeAndre!


----------



## Marcus13

silverpaw1786 said:


> Deandre Jordan was slotted in the top 3 a few months ago, wasn't he?


Yeah, that was before they actually got him into workouts. Turns out he's not really a basketball player


----------



## silverpaw1786

DeAndre, CDR, Super Mario! 
Billy Walker, Jawai, Asik next level down.


----------



## jvanbusk

F This.


----------



## Marcus13

I Want Super Mario!!!!!


----------



## silverpaw1786

DJ White! Hohoho He'll be decent. It's a risk-free pick, but not the upside of Jordan, CDR, Chalmers.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Super Mario! CDR!


----------



## Avalanche

take Deandre... surely from a potential standpoint you have to at 30, if not.. would be a great pick for the wolves at 31


----------



## MLKG

DJ White makes absolutely no sense unless they are trading Maxiell.

Don't they need a center? Isn't DeAndre Jordan still on the board?


----------



## silverpaw1786

Chalmers would be a fantastic backup for Rondo.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Do we fill our holes or look to the future?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I think CDR would instantly contribute for us.


----------



## Marcus13

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Do we fill our holes or look to the future?


Screw the future. We trynna REPEAT


----------



## croco

> I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks.


From DX


----------



## silverpaw1786

Fill holes. We've got 3 or so more years. Let's make'm count.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Portland just informed us that they secured Nicolas Batum in a trade. We’re trying to find out for what.

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/

I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks.


----------



## Avalanche

Draft day must be like christmas for portland fans


----------



## Marcus13

Ainge if you pick Nikola Pekovic or something, I will KILL you


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

And the pick is............


Giddens? Really? Why?


----------



## Vuchato

Wow.


----------



## Marcus13

WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? I ****ING HATE YOU DANNY, I hate you


----------



## Tooeasy

giddens just landed himself in heaven....


----------



## silverpaw1786

JR Giddens? Are you kidding me Danny?


----------



## croco

Interesting move, but it makes sense.


----------



## Avalanche

strange pick... 

Minny would have looked at Deandre when they first goto the third pick, now hes there at 31.. gotta take him


----------



## croco

As the first round ends we are also changing threads again, let's discuss the 2nd round here: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...cial-2008-nba-draft-thread-picks-31-60-a.html


----------



## FSH

Why is Dickie V even on this? Dude is horrible at covering the draft


----------



## croco

Dick Vitale is disgusting.


----------



## MLKG

Detroit trading DJ White for Seattles 2 second rounders.

Thank you.


----------



## X Dah Creator

^^ you serious???


----------



## OneBadLT123

MN needs a back up center badly. What were they thinking with the 30th? Hes not going to play for a few years.


----------



## MLKG

So Detroit trades a later first rounder for 32 and 46 and take... Walter Sharp?

You're telling me he wasn't going to be there at 46?

Take f'ing Jordan.


----------



## Diable

Actually a lot of teams were high on Giddens at this point in the draft.Apparently he's done well in workouts.Might be something of a headcase though.

Why does Portland want Dorsey?


----------



## MLKG

At this point Portland is more interested in picking names for their fans to masturbate too than they are in actually improving their team.

What are they putting together? A football team? They are going to have to cut all these draft picks.


----------



## Minstrel

Dorsey was likely picked for Houston as part of the Batum trade.


----------



## zagsfan20

Diable said:


> Actually a lot of teams were high on Giddens at this point in the draft.Apparently he's done well in workouts.Might be something of a headcase though.
> 
> *Why does Portland want Dorsey?*


He's part of the trade for Batum.


----------

